# 2015 Cruze Trunk Release Button ?



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is a link to the new cruze commerical the button appears to be at 11 seconds. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE. Also the addition of a new interrior trunk release button is greatly appreciated as my exterior trunk release button no longer works, I have to open the trunk using the fob.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*2015 Cruze Push To Start ?*

The push button start is standard for an LTZ now.

But great catch on the trunk button!! I wonder where the lock button was relocated to?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Your telling me the 2014 LTZ has push to start ? If so delete this thread im embarrased lol. How did I not know this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Your telling me the 2014 LTZ has push to start ? If so delete this thread im embarrased lol. How did I not know this.


Haha yes, 2012+ LTZ has push button start.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We want to play with you some more C.E.B.T. what else were you not aware of with the Cruzen ?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I think that moms trying to steal her daughters date. I like the idea of wi-fi 4G, just hate the outside of the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Push or pull to start was quiet common, still possible with a manual transmission, can do this with my 2012. Old AT's had to be pulled at 30 mph before the engine would turn off, as the hydraulic pump was driven by the driveshaft. When they moved it to the front, this became history.

Latest enemy is anti-thief that kills both the ignition and fuel injectors. With all this electronics, one loose connection will leave you stranded. Besides, more sophisticated thieves will use a flat bed truck or a gun. Still can break a door window and clean out your car without setting off the alarm, if they are smart enough not to open a door. But even though they do, no one will pay attention as car alarms are going off all the time.

Will need my wife to translate that youtube video, and what's this about hackers? If it can be hacked, will be hacked. World is going nuts.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well lets see I wasnt aware the cruze was such a quiet vehicle that its difficult for people to hear it moving. I started to realize this after several different encounters in which people walking on the road would actually be startled and unaware of my presence until I was litterally passing them. I would look back as the people I passed would turn around to see if any other cars were coming and move closer to the edge of the curb or actually off of the road surface. This often happens in a parking lots as well. 

The cruze moves so effortlessly its difficult for pedestrians to hear it, its such a quiet vehicle both from the inside and out.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Would make sense to me they put the trunk button where the lock buttons are and put lock switches on the front doors where they should be in the first place


----------



## CornDog (Mar 11, 2014)

I dont know how this thread turned into the quietness of a cruze but let me comment on that. Today I was driving on a 40 mph road and a blind man started crossing the street. I hit the brakes and let him cross. Very scary and not even near a ped crossing area. It got me thinking... can blind people get charged with Jaywalking? I wasn't mad just kinda scared.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Interesting. I'm waiting for a commercial showing the new 4G LTE MyLink.


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

I believe they've moved the door unlock buttons to the door handles near to the window controls. I'd still rather the door lock buttons in the center.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

View attachment 150610


The 2015 door panel. The rocker, all the way to the left, is the door lock.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Here is a link to the new cruze commerical the button appears to be at 11 seconds. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE. Also the addition of a new interrior trunk release button is greatly appreciated as my exterior trunk release button no longer works, I have to open the trunk using the fob.


Just install a trunk release button it is easy


----------

